# Great small tire changer!



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I had a flat on my Cub RZT50 on the front and thought here I go again, fighting with it for hours, usually pinching inner tube. 
The last small tire I took to a shop and they had a tool similar to this one from Harbor Freight. Instead of using the base you mount to the workbench I clamped it in a vice. I used a little dish detergent on tire rim.
It worked so easy I took tire on & off a few times. For $46 to me it's well worth the no hassle.
My garage is a mess.
















Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Fuddy, that's a good looking t setup. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Very nice and you don't have to go into town to get it fixed!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a Coats 10-10 for the big tires and one of them for the little ones and I agree, they work well for an 'armstrong' unit.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

If they ever run a sale or a coupon it would be even better. Slime doesn't work as good as an inner tube.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Funny u posted that.. The front tires kept going flat on my rider, & when they did, it would break the bead so I would have to take it off and wrestle with it for an hour to seat it again..so I bought a tire off the web.. there wasn’t a snowballs chance in he!! that I was gonna be able to make the swap.!!!
So instead I bought 2 inner tubes and wrestled with that for an hour..
I gotta say, the inner tubes DO WORK 
great..(so far) lol


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

It's a nightmare otherwise, this sure makes it fast and easy. 

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I bought one of those HF tire changers. They work, but they are a wrestling match every time, and they don't hold up well if you change a lot of tires. I broke down and spent a little more money because I do change so many tires. The best deal/price I found on manual small tire changer was from AG Supply out of South Georgia. They sell the one in the link below for $163 + shipping now. Mine was $125 when I bought it, I've probably made 50 times that changing mower/ATV tires with it over the years, and it still works as well as the day I got it. Northern Tool sells basically the same changer for $520.

As far as seating/breaking beads, they can be a real PITA. I can't take an hour to seat a stiff ATV tire bead with ratchet strap like a DIY guy, so once again, I broke down and bought the tools to do it quickly. HD pneumatic strap works 90% of the time, for the other 10%, 5 gallon bead blaster.

I'm to old to struggle with breaking the bead on bigger mower/ATV tires in the 95 degree MS heat, so I use the mechanical bead breaker in the link below, bang it with a 3/4" air gun and it works great. For bead breaking on the big stuff (Trucks, Tractors, "Yellow Iron"), the link below takes you to a nice hydraulic unit that beats the hell out of a old school "tire axe" and works well for the price. For us "seasoned" guys, I've included a picture of the tool/technique my Grandpa taught me to use to break down tires. I'll bet there's a few younger guys out there that didn't know the bottom plate of the old school bumper jack was actually designed to break down the tire bead

AG Supply Manual Tire Changer $163

Northern Tool Manual Tire Changer $520

Kent Tool Pneumatic Strap $100

5 GALLON BEAD BLASTER $70

HYDRAULIC BEAD BREAKER $250

MECHANICAL BEAD BREAKER $70


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

If I was in business changing tires I'd buy a better one. This one for the money and to change a couple tires a year I believe would be fine. 

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

fuddy1952 said:


> If I was in business changing tires I'd buy a better one. This one for the money and to change a couple tires a year I believe would be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


Yep..... Just posting what's out there for guys that may want to go for something that is a little more robust. That HF unit will work fine for what you're doing, just be careful with the threaded center, it'll bend on really stiff/stubborn tires. Pretty sure it wasn't designed to be used with a 6' cheater pipe.... Ask me how I know


----------

